
How Climate Change Is Becoming a Deadly Part of White Nationalism - DyslexicAtheist
https://earther.gizmodo.com/how-climate-change-is-becoming-a-deadly-part-of-white-n-1837010929
======
mikestew
Well, I've got to say that I didn't see that coming. So, is it easier to
contain white nationalists who have sound ecological policies than it is to
deal with the damage sustained if they were out "rolling coal"? Then I get to
some of their "solutions" for climate change and...nah, the environmental
movement can do without them.

